# Fixed: Gentoo on old hardware?

## Algorithms

I currently have a rack full of Dual P3 400MHz servers. They have QLogic ISP1020 SCSI controllers, and NE2000 ISA NICs. Is this something that Gentoo will support and detect?

I would like to migrate all 8 of the machines to Gentoo, but it isn't coorperating with my right now. When I boot from the LiveCD (2.4 or Experimental 2.6) the kernel panics when scanning the qlogicisp device.

If I don't pass the noscsi option to the kernel, it never sees the QLogic controller, but boots fine. But I then have no disks to install to.

I posted this here as well, but felt it might be more appropriate in this topic.

Thanks.Last edited by Algorithms on Tue Feb 24, 2004 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Algorithms

Also wanted to note that I think it is the Linux kernel, because Debian install CD will not boot just like Gentoo. Also FBSD 4.9R and 5.0R both see the QLogic 1020 without issues.

I search bugzilla, no matches. Anyone else have the same problem with QLogic 1020s?

Thanks.Last edited by Algorithms on Tue Feb 24, 2004 4:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Algorithms

Another thing I noticed was the following...

```

blk: queue c0179080, I/O Limit 4095Mb (mask 0xfffffffff)

```

4095MB is the size of the SCSI drive attached to the QLogic 1020 ISP controller... don't know if this is going somewhere.

I also noticed this

```

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec: /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec: /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec: /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

```

And when I select noscsi and boot the LiveCD my lspci shows the controller.

```

00:09.0 SCSI storage controller: QLogic Corp. ISP1020 Fast-wide SCSI (rev 01)

```

So how do I access the disk then? There is not /dev/sda and /dev/scsi is empty.

Thanks.

----------

## og-phantom

i noticed from the other thread that you are using the SMP boot option off the live cd...try removing that option (you can bootstrap, and build with only 1 cpu then while configuring the kernel, enable SMP).. I noticed that the SMP kernel on the livecd is a older kernel... That one panics on me also (hyperthreading enabled P4)....

----------

## og-phantom

since i am not running kernel 2.4 anymore, i cant say anything for 2.4, but in the scsi/drivers/low-level drivers section of the kernel;

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP:                                                

  │                                                                         

  │ This driver works for all QLogic PCI SCSI host adapters (IQ-PCI,        

  │ IQ-PCI-10, IQ_PCI-D) except for the PCI-basic card.  (This latter       

  │ card is supported by the "AM53/79C974 PCI SCSI" driver.)                

  │                                                                         

  │ If you say Y here, make sure to choose "BIOS" at the question "PCI      

  │ access mode".                                                           

  │                                                                         

  │ Please read the file <file:Documentation/scsi/qlogicisp.txt>.  You      

  │ should also read the SCSI-HOWTO, available from                         

  │ <http://www.tldp.org/docs.html#howto>.                                  

  │                                                                         

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the                  

  │ module will be called qlogicisp.

----------

## Algorithms

Ok, I attempted to load the qlogicisp module using modprobe and here is the output I received back.

```

livecd root # modprobe qlogicisp

scsi : aborting command due to timeout : pid 0, scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lum 0, 0x12 00 00 00 ff 00

qlogicisp: mbox_command loop timeout #2

qlogicisp : scsi abort failure: 0

SCSI host 0 abort (pid 0) timed out - resetting

SCSI bus is being reset for host 0 channel 0

qlogicisp: mbox_command loop timeout #1

qlogicisp: mbox_command loop timeout #2

qlogicisp : scsi bus reset failure: 0

SCSI host 0 channel 0 reset (pid 0) timed out again - probably an unrecoverable SCSI bus or device busy

qlogicisp : bad mailbox return status

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000188 printing eip:

dc8e88de

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002

qlogicisp ne 8390 serial isa-pnp usb-storage hid usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:     0010:[<dc8e88de>]     Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010006

eax: 00080000    ebx: da30f040    ecx: 00080000    edx: 00000004

esi: 00000000    edi: 00000002    ebp: dbeefc78    esp: c014bf3c

ds: 0018    es: 0018    ss: 0018

Process swapper (pid: 0, stackpage-c014b000)

Stack: da30f040 00000007 00000002 24000001 c014bfac 0000000c dc8e8729 0000000c

       dbeefc00 c014bfac da371220 c01abc84 000000c c014bfac da371220 c01a8eec

Call Trace: [<dc8e8729>]  [<c01abb40>]  [<c01abc84>]  [<c01a8eec>]  [<c01ae158>]

  [<c01a8eec>]  [<c01a8f0f>]  [<c01a8f7a>]

Code: 89 86 88 01 00 00 58 eb 89 90 6a 40 8d 43 20 50 8d 86 10 01

  <0>Kernel panic: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

In interrupt handler - not syncing

```

Any ideas? Thanks.

----------

## Algorithms

All these servers currently run FreeBSD 4.9, here is the dmesg trimmed for relavance.

```

isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0

isp0: <Qlogic ISP 1020/1040 PCI SCSI Adapter> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xe4000000-0xe4000fff irq 12 at device 9.0 on pci0

...

Waiting 15 seconds for SCSI devices to settle

isp0: bus reset destroyed command for 0.0.1

Mounting root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a

da0 at isp0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0

da0: <SEAGATE ST15150W 8610> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device

da0: 8.333MB/s transfers (8.333MHz, offset 12)

da0: 4095MB (8388315 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 522C)

```

Thanks

----------

## Algorithms

 *og-phantom wrote:*   

> i noticed from the other thread that you are using the SMP boot option off the live cd...try removing that option (you can bootstrap, and build with only 1 cpu then while configuring the kernel, enable SMP).. I noticed that the SMP kernel on the livecd is a older kernel... That one panics on me also (hyperthreading enabled P4)....

 

I tried both 2.4 and 2.6 LiveCDs using non-smp and smp kernels. Same results.

----------

## Algorithms

I managed to get this issue fixed. The qlogicisp.o that is compiled from any of the 2.x linux sources is borked.

I downloaded the isp_mod from http://www.feral.com/isp.html and compiled and installed them without a hitch. Now my controller and hard drives work like a charm.

Thanks.

----------

